# u.k to south africa



## maleeka18 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hiya,
I am having thoughts and strong positive ones to move to South Africa to be closer to my bf, but i really have no idea where to start 
I have a passport and didnt know what was needed to move over there will it be a work permit, visa?
I will be renting proerty over there and was wondering if anyone could recommend any landlords or well just help me with any advice at all. Thankyou. xxx


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Is'nt this something your b/f should be helping you with?


----------



## maleeka18 (Aug 11, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Is'nt this something your b/f should be helping you with?


yes he is trying to help me with it, but he is studying and that so i try not to bother him to much about it =P


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

maleeka18 said:


> Hiya,
> I have a passport and didnt know what was needed to move over there will it be a work permit, visa?


hmmm so wat is ur field of specialization ? U will need a job first,so that u can apply for workpermit, I guess u can live there on tourist visa for a while.
And if u get married to ur bf then u can apply for spouse visa, With which u can live forever there, infact after 5 year in Spouse visa, u can apply for permanent Residence as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

Unless you are in the medical field or anything else very specialized - finding a job in SA will be a tough one. Large unemployment rate. Which part of SA do you plan to stay? Might be able to assist in recommending a rental.


----------



## mqm (Aug 14, 2008)

*same situation!*

hey!

I'm sort of in the same situation here.

My bf may going over to Joburg to work and what may swing him in to a definite yes would be if I found something there as well.

problem is i don't seem to have the same luck as him. i'm a business major with a masters in international business but the job posts seem to want nationals.

my b/f is French and i am American. 

any suggestions?


----------



## Newbie from SA (Aug 26, 2008)

*Bee*



mqm said:


> hey!
> 
> I'm sort of in the same situation here.
> 
> ...


Hi!

The cause of your problems is a situation in South Africa called Black Economic Empowerment. This is a strong drive by government to empower previously disadvantaged (under the old Apratheid-government) individuals. The way that they are doing this is to set quota's of how many african blacks should be hired within a certain time frame. This automatically means that you guys, as forreign nationals, do not count for their BEE score.

I, as a white South African, is in a similair possition. If you are in a profession, such as auditing, medicine, engineering, law, etc, you will find that there are positions available. With your masters degree I am sure you will find something fairly easily. 

On getting a visa, etc, I can't help you at all.

Best of luck


----------



## JoziMike (Oct 10, 2008)

I returned to South Africa from the United Kingdom recently and was able to find work with not too much hassle - despite being a White male.

If you put your mind to it you can find a job - these days the right level of qualification allows you to overcome the BE elements of job hunting, and I was fortunate to find a job PRIOR to returning and landing in South Africa.

I think if you look in the right places, you are able to get somewhere.

Unfortuantely very little is given to you on a plate - but that doesn't mean it isn't there to be got.

Mike


----------



## Firoz Noor (Jun 17, 2009)

Dear Friend As an IT professional(Programmer/ Developer), how do u think South Africa, is there any kinds of opportunity.

Thanking you,

Firoz


----------



## MingTheMerciless (Jan 13, 2010)

Firoz Noor said:


> Dear Friend As an IT professional(Programmer/ Developer), how do u think South Africa, is there any kinds of opportunity.
> 
> Thanking you,
> 
> Firoz


Since you are south asian by origin, there will be much less hatred directed at you in south africa as compared to australia, new zealand and usa. And as long as you are an IT profession and have a degree because not much people over there have been to college,so i don't think that you will have much problem finding jobs since your profession is under skilled occupation. If your jobs is under the semi-skilled or unskilled occupation which do not required a degree for that position then forget about it.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

MingTheMerciless said:


> Since you are south asian by origin, there will be much less hatred directed at you in south africa as compared to australia, new zealand and usa. And as long as you are an IT profession and have a degree because not much people over there have been to college,so i don't think that you will have much problem finding jobs since your profession is under skilled occupation. If your jobs is under the semi-skilled or unskilled occupation which do not required a degree for that position then forget about it.


lol???


----------

